# price 711



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

how much for your average 711 parking lot...not includin salting i have a price for that but im confussed b.c ive never done something this size...i always on big lots...a little help please


----------



## little pat (Feb 14, 2004)

We had one 7-11 last year and a few others that wanted us to do them until we quoted them a price. The people that usually own them want you to do it for free, it seems when they come to this country they are given the free key to everything and expect you to be part of the welcoming commitee. We told them No Thanks. The one we did have had a 2 inch trigger, first storm a little over 2" so we plowed. The owner questioned the bill so I showed him proof of 2". He paid but then wanted us to be on call. I canceled the contract the next day. The next storm we got about 16" and when we drove by he had about 10 of his countryman out there with shovels. Good Riddance!!


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Pat,

It sounds like you hit the nail right on the head...  



Here is a joke for ya...Who was the biggest Indian killer of all time?  

John Wayne?...WRONG!
General Custer?....NOT!
Davy Crockett?...NOPE!

 PM me for the answer...


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I too just received a request for a 711. Haven't qouted him yet. Lil Pat if you dont mind me asking, what were your quotes for plowing the lot and did that include the sidewalks or just the lot?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

My bro used to own a 711, along with some Dominoes.

But one thing about the 711's, atleast his, is that they were always crowed, and they absolutly had to be salted.

I think he paid 75 per push and 45 to salt. I think thats what it was, I cant remember exactly.

Personally, I would stay away from 7-11's.


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I'm debating whether to take it or not. 3 drive entrances, walkway at the store and I believe the sidewalk around the parking lot. The store sits on the main road with streets on either side. Here is a rough sketch.....









I would be doing all this myself with plow and snow blower since my friends are not around to help me out.


----------

